# BANG! BANG! Range - Vape Simple



## Timwis (21/3/20)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this e-liquid review i test 4 flavours from Vape Simple's Bang Bang Shortfill range. The 4 flavours were supplied for the purpose of this review by Vape Simple.

https://www.vape-simple.com/#





Introduction

Vape Simple (SVC LABS LTD) are behind the creation of many top brands of e-liquid giving a good variety from 10ml bottles, Nic Salts and Shortfills and cover every flavour profile. Their brands include Cheap Thrills, Wonutz, Miami Drippers, El Cheapo, Burst and the range i am having a look at Bang Bang! I was surprised how cheap the e-liquids are, in fact at the time of writing the Bang Bang range have 50% off, they also sell cheap nicotine shots.

___________________________________________________________________



The following are not my words but taken from their website:



ABOUT US


Vape-Simple by SVC LABS LTD - the brains behind some of the UK's most innovative and popular e-cig juice - was founded in 2014 to provide the best e-liquids to vaping enthusiasts around the world.

From our state-of-the-art vaping laboratories near London's Gatwick Airport, the Vape-Simple team are hard at work producing our award-winning collections of the best e-liquid flavours available to purchase in the United Kingdom and internationally.

Our juice flavours are created in-house by our vaping mixologists and are stocked alongside a selection of some of the most popular vaping brands creating a buzz in the electronic cigarette industry today.

We believe passionately in revolutionising your vaping experience and championing the health benefits of switching from cigarettes to electronic vape devices.

Our team are prominent members of the All Party Parliamentary Group for E-Cigs and have been instrumental in hosting discussions with MPs and industry leaders about the UK's stance on electronic cigarettes and the benefits of quitting smoking in favour of healthier vaping alternatives.

You can also visit us in-person at our vapour shop in Crawley where you can explore, try and taste our variety of e-juices and get to grips with our extensive range of vaping batteries, e-cig starter kits and advanced-level vape hardware.

All our products for sale are TPD Compliant.

Vape Simple pride ourselves not just on the quality of our products but also in providing excellent customer service online and in-store. Our UK-based customer service team are happy to help answer any queries you may have both in-store and online.

___________________________________________________________________



The Bang Bang Range

The Bang Bang Range consists of 8 fruit combo flavours with a nod to the Far East. These strong punchy flavours are 0mg with a 70VG/30PG ratio and there is 50ml of e-liquid in a 60ml Gorilla bottle allowing for the addition of an 18mg nic shot for a 3mg nicotine strength.






The flavours in the range are:

Tuk Tuk
Lady Boy
Moon Bucket
Ping Pong
Ba Cara
Badda Bang
Nana Plaza
Phu Ket

___________________________________________________________________



What I Received?






I received 4 of the 8 flavours, which were:


Badda Bang






Phu Ket






Nana Plaza






Ba Cara





___________________________________________________________________



Testing Equipment

I added a nic shot to each flavour making them all 60ml at 3mg strength and left two weeks to steep before testing. I tested all flavours on 2 identical set-ups to keep consistent testing conditions.

To keep consistency i have used the same set-ups that i have used for testing other flavours recently!

Set-up 1 = Axial Pro RDA on top of the Ultroner Aether BF device with a pair of 0.30hm SS Alien Claptons on the series deck giving a build resistance of 0.62ohm. I tested all flavours at 55W.

Set-up 2 = Ni 0.2ohm ADA on the SX Auto ESS Driver device. The device was set-up on preset 3 which gives between 30-35W.

The cotton used on the Axial Pro RDA was Vapefly Firebolt.







The pictures are of the equipment used but not at the time of testing!

___________________________________________________________________



My Experience Using The Flavours


Badda Bang
https://www.vape-simple.com/collections/...3034758275





The Aroma from the opened bottle is a Cola with also Cherry and Strawberry identified, in the background menthol is also present. The inhale is one similar to Cherry Cola but with other fruits present primarily raspberry, strawberry and something else much more tropical in nature. The exhale see's menthol emerge but not overdone and tamed somewhat by a touch of freshly picked Mint. The aftertaste starts with a fruit flavoured Cola with Mint on the back-end leaving a fresh taste in the mouth. Really nice clean, fresh e-liquid!

SCORE 9/10
___________________________________________________________________



Phu Ket
https://www.vape-simple.com/collections/...3295231107





The aroma of the open bottle is just bursting with fruit with the occasional individual fruit being identified, berries, orchard and tropical flavours all present. This e-liquid is consistent with it's inconsistency throughout with each vape revealing different flavours on inhale, exhale and even aftertaste. It really is as if a massive bowl has been used and the juice from just about every fruit you can think of has been added giving a flavour bursting of a fruit punch which is quite delicious!

SCORE 9.5/10
___________________________________________________________________



Nana Plaza
https://www.vape-simple.com/collections/...3054550147





The aroma of the opened bottle is dominated by Mango and orange, with other tropical fruits in the background. This e-liquid is for those into their tropical flavours. The Inhale see's very ripe Mango which is so sweet and juicy sweet Orange which taste like a smaller Orange such as a Satsuma or Tangerine, sitting in the background is a blend of tropical flavours with a touch of sharpness. The exhale see's tropical flavours come into focus being able to be identified while Mango and orange remain in charge, the tropical flavours include Pineapple, Passion fruit and possibly Guava among others. The aftertaste has none of the bite coming from the Pineapple etc and little Orange but is a pleasant sweet ripe Mango. Not too sure about this one but those into their tropical flavours might love it!

SCORE 8/10
___________________________________________________________________



Ba Cara
https://www.vape-simple.com/collections/...3027680387





The aroma of the opened bottle is a strong Cola flavour with Lime giving it a refreshing smell with a bit of bite, a fruity background is also evident. This flavour is the most refreshing of the four i tried and would make a great ADV on a summer's day. The Inhale is strong Cola but Lime including Zest gives it a citrus bite. The exhale see's merged mixed berries more evident in the background but throughout the vape the berries just compliment the Cola and Lime rather than compete. This is so refreshing but really not sure if just a touch of coolant has been added or the Lime is just done so well with enough citrus bite to give it a fresh coolness. The aftertaste is Cola up front with a now sweeter Lime lingering. Excellent e-liquid!

SCORE 9.25/10
___________________________________________________________________



Conclusion

A good representation of the Bang Bang range, Nana Plaza wasn't really for me while the picks were Phu Ket and Ba Cara.





I would once again like to thank Vape Simple for supplying the 4 flavours from the Bang Bang range for the purpose of this review.

https://www.vape-simple.com/#

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 1


----------

